# Leaking H/W Htr Safety Tank



## ETHICS05 (Apr 30, 2005)

I have a Therm-x-Span 40psi/150psi Water Heater Safety Tank that just sprung a pinhole leak. Need some advice on proper way to take off old and install new. Looks like the old one was installed using dope and then screwed in.

Please include any safety specific details I may need to be aware of.

Picture attached.

Thanks,
Ethics05


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Use a sawzall to cut the old one off right where the threads meet the fitting it screws into.

Then use a nipple extractor to remove the rest of the nipple.

(Doing it this way keeps you from messing up the threads when you unscrew it.)

Forget dope. Use silicone. Apply silicone liberally to the threads and hand tighten only.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

22rifle said:


> Use a sawzall to cut the old one off right where the threads meet the fitting it screws into.
> 
> Then use a nipple extractor to remove the rest of the nipple.
> 
> ...



Say what. :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Um, I think I would also properly support that tank. Perforated strap to the wall is not an acceptable support, nor is that silly CPVC. I see nothing there that is designed to support the weight of that tank.


----------



## ETHICS05 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re:*

Thanks! All fixed. 

Ethics05


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Say what. :laughing:


snicker...


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

22rifle said:


> snicker...


*You really are a pill.*

*I like that about you.*


----------



## anvil1029 (Apr 17, 2008)

I laughed out loud,..and wet my pants!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

anvil1029 said:


> I laughed out loud,..and wet my pants!




Sounds to me like you have one of those as well!!!!!



*Leaking H/W Htr Safety Tank*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Perforated strap to the wall is not an acceptable support,



Duh :wallbash: That's earth quack strapping, it's required by code. What was was you thinking Double-A, When the big one hits, that tank will stay put.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Duh :wallbash: That's earth quack strapping, it's required by code. What was was you thinking Double-A, When the big one hits, that tank will stay put.


Um, ya, for the first nanosecond, then its gonna flood like Noah ain't seen 2300 years. 

Paaaaaahhhhhhhhluyyyeeeeeeeeessssssssseeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I kinda think that Wry Ron was being facetious.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I kinda think that Wry Ron was being facetious.


I thought that only ducks faceiated... live and learn.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Only when speaking in Biological and Zoological terms. (Snicker, snicker)


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Double-A said:


> I thought that only ducks faceiated... live and learn.


Did you look up that word, *faceiated,* it don't exist


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Did you look up that word, *faceiated,* it don't exist


Well, I'm sending this book, "101 Inside Secrets to Selling on Craig's List and New American Dikshunary" back just as soon as I can get a new leg for the sofa to replace it and my Batman #3 comic book.


----------

